

Skype Launches New Wi-Fi Finder for iOS - canistr
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/17/skype-launches-new-wifi-finder-for-ios/

======
pedalpete
Am I understanding this correctly that skype is getting into the business of
selling WiFi access?

If so, this is a brilliant move. Can I actually open up my router and sell
some of my bandwidth? Looks like a possibility.

<http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/features/allfeatures/skype-> access/

Very smart move.

